# [email protected] Show



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Is Shimano still going to be at the Fishing Show next week?Need some reels wrenched on.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes we will be at the show. There will not be the normal technician program this year. Chinh will be there for diagnostic purposes and I believe they are going to work on the reels at FTU. I am still trying to get all the details. My boss has been out of the office, I was out for 12 days and now he is in meeting all this week. I have not had the chance to sit down with him and get the full information on how it is going to work.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Bantam 1

I still need to send in my Stella3000 that keeps blowing up antireverse bearings every 3 months. Is this something I should bring to him to look at before I send it in?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You will be better off sending the Stella in. That way it will be repaired quickly.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

So is Shimano tuning up reels this year or not?????? If they are not there I aint going to waste my time going.


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

where is the fishing show at


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We are going to offer free service through FTU at the show. This was a program that FTU wants to try this year from what I understand. Chinh will be there along with Warren and Joey I think to offer diagnosis and quick assistance to replace bearings. It will not be the normal repair thing like you are all used to. 

Why don't you want to go to the show? You will get to check out all the new tackle for 2011.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

chrism31 said:


> where is the fishing show at


I think it's the Brown convention center in dowtown Houston if I remember right. Do a search on the Holder Show in Houston. It should come up with times and location.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> I think it's the Brown convention center in dowtown Houston if I remember right. Do a search on the Holder Show in Houston. It should come up with times and location.


It is at the Brown Convention Center downtown.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.houstonfishingshow.com


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> Chinh will be there along with Warren and Joey I think to offer diagnosis and quick assistance to replace bearings.


Will they have parts on hand after the diagnosis for purchase if reel needs repair? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure to be honest with you. I know Chinh is not bringing any parts with him. You may want to call FTU and ask.


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, there will be select parts for sale at the show. We will also have cleaning kits and lubes/oil for sale at the show. All Discounted for the show...of course.


----------



## 51 King (Nov 30, 2010)

if they don't clean your reels it's a waste of time & money..


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*No Shimano reel assistance @ Fishing Show??????*

:headknock I agree Shimano helping customers breaking down their reels is good PR for Shimano. It helps customers better understand their reels and get comfortable about doing some of their own maintenance. I hope this is not about someone seeing an opportunity to make a buck. That is bad for PR.



51 King said:


> if they don't clean your reels it's a waste of time & money..


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

That's dissapointing to hear, and I promise there will be some un-happy people once they get there.

Folks deal with paying for parking, entrance fees and $7 soft drinks, just so Shimano can go through their reel with them and they get a few parts out of the deal.

This was a huge draw .... 

I'm just saying, I personally know of a dozen people who tell me this every year.

I work on my own reels now, since some of the kids did poor work at FTU on my reels year ago. Now I only let Warren at I-10 touch any of my gear when I don't have time, Warren knows his stuff!


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

That is disappointing. If I wanted my reels cleaned by FTU then I would take them there. I do them myself and was hoping to get some good tips from the Shimano guys. Don't know who made that decision but it is not a good one.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Shimano At the Fishing Show*

DITTO!!!!!:headknock



EricG said:


> That is disappointing. If I wanted my reels cleaned by FTU then I would take them there. I do them myself and was hoping to get some good tips from the Shimano guys. Don't know who made that decision but it is not a good one.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

EricG said:


> That is disappointing. If I wanted my reels cleaned by FTU then I would take them there. I do them myself and was hoping to get some good tips from the Shimano guys. Don't know who made that decision but it is not a good one.


so you guys are upset and think you are getting screwed because shimano isnt forking out a big junk of money to fly technicians out and teach you for free, while they have to put them in a hotel for 5 days, feed them for 5 days, give away tons of "small" freebie parts and such?

man, you guys must be liberal democrats.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nope. This would have been mine 1st year to even visit the Simano booth. I usually just buy new reels once they act up after I used a retail store to service my reels in the past with poor outcomes. Now that I have a couple of the $400 and up reels I wanted to see what a real pro from a mfg can do vs FTU or Academy repair man. I dont mind paying, I just wanted the convenience to get it done while I waited and on the spot service and maybe learn something. I'm to impatient to send my reels off or drop off at this point.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

their intent was never to repair at the show. just sit there while you cleaned and they give you tips and pointers.

but hey, since they are there, let me drop off what i got and have them fix them while i wait.

sweet deal.

pfffft.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=329117
read the blue print


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We will still be there to explain things and answer questions. Plus you have me here on this site. The reel maintenance thing used to be where we showed the customer how to do it by having the customer do it. We were there to help and assist with tough reels. It since turned into bring your hammered reel to the show and let the techs fix it for free. I know not all of you did this, but man there were a lot of reels that needed more than just service. 

You have no idea how much money it really costs to do this. Just the cost of bearings alone is insane compared to all the other shows we did this at. We are more than willing to offer the maintenance classes to show our support and appreciation. Unfortunately too many people take advantage of a good thing. I'm sure the techs will come back again at some point. We and FTU wanted to try something different this year for once. Give us a break this year and try to be civil.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I can appreciate what Bantam is saying. It costs a TON to bring all those parts and bearings in. And I've seen first hand some of those reels that head to that booth. It went from simple reel servicing to complete over haul on some. It kinda goes to what I was saying last year. basic maintenance on your gear will keep ya from having bigger issues down the road. I will be there Saturday and Sunday from about noon till 4 or so walking around. I do plan on stopping by the booth. If ya got a spare stool i'd be happy to help out..Dip


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*REEL CLEANING*



NewbieFisher said:


> so you guys are upset and think you are getting screwed because shimano isnt forking out a big junk of money to fly technicians out and teach you for free, while they have to put them in a hotel for 5 days, feed them for 5 days, give away tons of "small" freebie parts and such?
> 
> man, you guys must be liberal democrats.


Samll potatoes in the big picture, with a company like Shimano. This is great PR for them and it allows them to get first hand feedback fom customers about their products. You don't think they were doing this just for us do you? Wake up. I always did my own reel cleaning, it's just an advantage to have a pro there to help when you have a question. I don't expect this service to be free, I always gave the techs a generous tip for the help and knowledge I recieved. Just like any good Republican would.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

NewbieFisher said:


> so you guys are upset and think you are getting screwed because shimano isnt forking out a big junk of money to fly technicians out and teach you for free, while they have to put them in a hotel for 5 days, feed them for 5 days, give away tons of "small" freebie parts and such?
> 
> man, you guys must be liberal democrats.


It was a level of service we came to expect from the best in the market.

Furthermore, for a 22 yr old kid to make comments about people who spend their money on top notch gear, and spend more money at a fishing show where Shimano repair booths were a big draw, and you refer to us as "liberal democrats" for a few tiny parts that cost them pennys on the dollar for what we pay the rest of the year.

I have Shimano reels that are older than you!

Sometimes it's better when you keep your mouth shut! and step away from the keyboard ..... if you would not say it in public to individuals, you better not type it.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> It was a level of service we came to expect from the best in the market.
> 
> Furthermore, for a 22 yr old kid to make comments about people who spend their money on top notch gear, and spend more money at a fishing show where Shimano repair booths were a big draw, and you refer to us as "liberal democrats" for a few tiny parts that cost them pennys on the dollar for what we pay the rest of the year.
> 
> ...


just because im young doesnt mean i dont see a freeloader with absolutely no sense. just because you spent a lot of money on a reel doesnt give you the right to expect them to kiss your arse as a thank you and give you free service.

sheesh...age definitely does not equate into wisdom in your case.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> It was a level of service we came to expect from the best in the market.
> 
> Furthermore, for a 22 yr old kid to make comments about people who spend their money on top notch gear, and spend more money at a fishing show where Shimano repair booths were a big draw, and you refer to us as "liberal democrats" for a few tiny parts that cost them pennys on the dollar for what we pay the rest of the year.
> 
> ...


would you take less offense at Newbie Fisher's post if, like you - he chose to hide his age?


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

nah, i can see him standing in line to buy gas argueing why his isnt free since he stops at the same store every week and pays a lot to fill up his truck and boat.
and at whataburger demanding free food since he stops there 3 times a week and spends lots of money there too.
seems fair, right?

i mean, its great pr for them to give out free stuff and lose a [email protected] load of money to make you happy.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

The setup they had at the fishing show was pennies to a big corp. like Shimano. I had no intention of have the techs do it for me. As I said before I clean my own reels and was just wanting someone to give me tips along the way. I agree that replaced parts should be paid for. This would of been my first time to bring my reels to the show. Guess I will just skip it this year.

Newbiefisher you should never go into the business world because with that attitude you wont last very long.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Let's skip all the "liberal democrat" bs and get to the point. A lot of folks are disappointed that Shimano is not offering the same services they have at past fishing shows. I think most folks would be happy to get the Shimano training and pay 5 or 10 bucks for it instead of not getting the training. For those that wanted to get their reels rebuilt, you should be willing to pay a fair price for parts and for labor too if you're not doing the work. Hopefully next year a compromise can be reached that will make "most" folks happy. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

calm down gentlemen :texasflag


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> would you take less offense at Newbie Fisher's post if, like you - he chose to hide his age?


I was using his age as a reason for his his imuture post/ for running his mouth ....

BUT
There are enough smart people here on the board to see, that anyone can talk **** and call names behind a key board ....

I'll say it again, "if you would not say it in a room full of strangers, you should not write it on a forum!"

Back to the subject: 
Shimano has a rep for a level of service, that others do not, and we as consumers have become use to that certain level ....after yers of purchasing the most expensive line of fishing reels

But fisherman are smart enough to try other products at a 1/4 of the price, there was some threads on it on the genrall disscussion forum.

If we don't let Shimano know our level of dissapointment, they will not know how we feel.

For the most part we have voiced our opinion in a constructive manner on this thread sad_smiles


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> I was using his age as a reason for his his imuture post/ for running his mouth ....
> 
> BUT
> There are enough smart people here on the board to see, that anyone can talk **** and call names behind a key board ....
> ...


do you want some organic cheese with that whine? hwell:


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

OK I'll play...I largely agree with Muddskipper on this one. 

I average a new Shimano reel a year. For no other reason than to try their new products and see what modifications and advancements have been done to their reels (that and I buy way too much gear). Now, one reason I continue to buy Shimano is that I know, errr knew, I could go to the Holder Show and have one of the reps show me how to properly break the new reel down, clean it, maintain it and what to look for in terms of trouble areas in and around the reels. 

15 minutes later I walked away confident that I could maintain that reel going forward...thats just not a level of service one comes to expect and as a consumer it literally bought my brand loyalty. To say I would turn my back on Shimano because of the absence of it is a bold statement and not one I am willing to make (their reels are that good). 

But going forward...if I and say a hundred other people avoid making a reel purchase because I'm comfortable with the maintenance on the ones I have now, they work, and have no desire to learn the hard way the handle of the new versions of the (fill in the blank reel) is really difficult to get back on I may avoid making a purchase altogether. 

That and the guys were hella sales men. I would ask them about new products and based on their descriptions and recommendations I would often choose my newest reel based solely on which they thought would fit me best. Sometimes I made that purchase right there at the show. I bet I am not the only one either. 

See the trickle down. 

Oh and by the way I think I have had them replace one anti-reverse and I have visited them at a minimum once a year since they made their debut. 

Just saying..it is disappointing. 

12lb


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Back to the subject:
> Shimano has a rep for a level of service, that others do not, and we as consumers have become use to that certain level ....after yers of purchasing the most expensive line of fishing reels
> 
> But fisherman are smart enough to try other products at a 1/4 of the price, there was some threads on it on the genrall disscussion forum.
> ...


Come on man were talking about a fishing reel here not rebuilding a top fuel engine. If you can't take out a few screws, clean a bearing, and put a little grease on a gear with out someone looking over your shoulder then maybe you should pay someone to do it. If you need some advice from a Shimano rep isn't that what this form is for? Seriously how many other companies have an open form like this besides Shimano. We've all seen the junk that people bring to the show expecting to get it rebuilt for free, so I don't blame Shimano. I buy Shimano reels because they are engineered better, cast better, and are lighter than those junk reels that cost 1/4 of the price. Bottom line I think Shimano delivers a quality product and service for the money. You get what you pay for!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

You mean I'm supposed to clean my reels??? :cheers:


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I am a little disappointed as well but I send my reels once a year to Shimano for service. I have found as I have got older I will drop a reel a couple times a year wading and do more sending to Shimano than I would like. For that reason i was looking forward to help with mg50 and Cores until I become familiar. I don't mind the $25 service plus about $13 shipping knowing they are put back into new condition. I am still going to the show just to give Charlie, Glenn, Joe, and others a hard time. :dance:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow this thread has taken a negative turn :headknock Do I need to pick up riot gear and body armor before I head to the show tomorrow? 

OK So we are trying something new this year with FTU. I fail to see how all of a sudden we are abandoning our customers because of this. How many of you have I helped personally? How many of you have been taken care of by Shimano? Do you think that is going to stop because we will not have the full field of techs at the show this year? We pride urselves on service. The service is not going to change other than the techs not being at the show this year. 

I think you guys are getting way too heated over this. We never said we are never going to send techs again. They could be back next year for all you know. I knew this was going to disappoint some of you, but I had no idea it would be this ugly. We offer our service on so many levels andnow you are acting like you have been betrayed because the techs are not there this year. 

Chinh will be there this year to offer help. He has been attending this show for several years and probably helped a few of you. I will be there too starting tomorrow night I hope. I am currently in Baton Rouge to provide some dealer training. I fly in around 6 tomorrow night. I think Warren will be there too and maybe Joey. Pretty much you will have 4 people there to help you if you need it. 

FTU is offering extended warranties on the reels. Free service through them, and discounted parts. I think this is a pretty decent special they are offering to our customers. The techs at FTU are every bit as good as the techs at Shimano. They have learned from us and in many ways we have learned from them.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey B, I look forward to seeing ya Sat and Sunday. While your in Baton Rouge.. PICK UP SOME BOUDINE FoR ME! lol


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Someone here recommended that to me as well. I just have no idea where to even attempt to find it. My time is pretty limited here. I arrived late last night when everything was closed. I am working in my hotel room right now and have to be somewhere for training at 1:45, then back to the airport by 4. 

I am looking forward to seeing any of you that attend the show. It seems we may have a few less this year...And Dip make sure you come by and introduce yourself.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> And Dip make sure you come by and introduce yourself.


 Look for the guy with big ears and skinny..LMAO! I'll have a magellan shirt that says "Dipsay" on it..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I heard a bunch of people showed up right at opening time for the show and were very surprised (and disappointed) at the new procedure.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

imagine that

pffrrttt


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

If I had to guess, and that's what I'm doing here, I'd say FTU had a LOT more to do with this call than Shimano. Follow the money.


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

Free service at FTU with the purchase of a new ci4 reel? Sounds good to me! I need a new reel for my new rod


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

IF any one needs reel's cleaned and super tuned i would recomend using Display. I usually clean my own but i would never try to break them down and take every part in the reel out like he does so I shipped him 3 reels, he called me the day he got them to say they made it ok and that he would call me when he got them broke down. A few days later he called and said really only 1 reel needed the bearing's replaced but i told him to do them all with the up-graded bearings and he shipped them back to me the next day. he was a great guy to deal with and super honest


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

FTU is also handing out 25% off parts and service coupons at the show. This is no purchase necessary. 

I hope to see several of you at the show! I already met a couple of members tonight. Dip said he will be there at some point as well. At least come by so I can place a face with the screen name :cheers:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Sunday after church Bubbas Kenner will be there is the plan with both sons and maybe the wife .


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

On average I am against big business, but I must be honest about what is right and wrong. I don't see why Shimano should rebuild old or abused reels for free. To start with, their reels are very well made and engineered. After the sell, they still seem to care. With a few clicks of a mouse I can see schematics of their reels, discontinued models too. Their parts prices are very reasonable. Talking with their service/parts on the phone is a pleasant experience. We have manufacturer backed free help here, in a timely fashion. 

Maybe I am blind, but I do not see a problem.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

no...you are not blind.
you are able to see the forest through the trees.
you have gained great wisdom in your years grasshopper.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Seems like we have a few that still prefer the Nanny-state along with letting somebody else pay their way. 

Remember everybody gets older and some grow up.

I am happy that we have Shimano and their readily available parts. Good luck getting parts for some of the other mfgs reels.

Charles


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

fishsmart said:


> Seems like we have a few that still prefer the Nanny-state along with letting somebody else pay their way.
> 
> Remember everybody gets older and some grow up.
> 
> ...


Charles, I agree with you. Unfortunately we have quite a few idiots that frequent these forums....


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I liked going to the show in the past for the free service offered but I also don't mind paying for the service to have a professional instruct me on how to service and repair my reels. I did not go this year because I heard they were not going to offer the service this year wether or not it was free or I paid for it. Nothing is free for ever but I wish they would offer the service even if there was a charge for this. I liked the hands on instructions.

Matt


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

As the old saying goes...It is what it is...Free Shimano service is NOT an entitlement. Times change.


----------

